# Atalanta-Fiorentina 0-2



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Questa sera alle ore 20:45. Forza Atalanta ovviamente ......


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2013)

Non lo so... Atalanta ha vinto contro l'Inter, ed è stata decimata per le squalifiche.... credo che vincerà la Florentina


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2013)

1X senza problemi.


----------



## smallball (13 Aprile 2013)

anche x me 1X


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so... Atalanta ha vinto contro l'Inter, ed è stata decimata per le squalifiche.... credo che vincerà la Florentina




Anche un pareggio andrebbe benissimo...


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2013)

Di solito l'Atalanta in casa è una brutta bestia, spero non regalino le partite come la Cessdoria.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Stasera vanno a -3 e difatti io la partita di domani sera non la vedrò


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;164878 ha scritto:


> Stasera vanno a -3 e difatti io la partita di domani sera non la vedrò




.....sempre ottimista


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;164878 ha scritto:


> Stasera vanno a -3 e difatti io la partita di domani sera non la vedrò



Probabilmente Leopardi era più allegro ed ottimista di te


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

non capisco come mai Brienza non riesca a imporsi nell'Atalanta, nel Palermo non stava facendo male qui all'atalanta giocano sempre in 10.


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2013)

Uhhh Denis..


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....sempre ottimista



come sempre  ci penso io a farvi tornare sulla terra 





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Leopardi era più allegro ed ottimista di te



lool allegra sono ma ottimista no mai manco quando giochiamo per esempio con una squadra di lega pro


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2013)

Intervento criminale di Sissoko solo giallo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;164890 ha scritto:


> come sempre  ci penso io a farvi tornare sulla terra
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come fai ad essere allegra senza essere mai ottimista?


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia sta dominando l'atalanta poi appena la fiorentina fa un tiro vanno in vantaggio di sicuro.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come fai ad essere allegra senza essere mai ottimista?



e ma dopo se le partite vanno come "sogno" vedi come sono allegra


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;164895 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia sta dominando l'atalanta poi appena la fiorentina fa un tiro vanno in vantaggio di sicuro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....ok, siccome sei milanista rinuncio ad approfondire il caso.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Ma quanto e diventato falloso Aquilani maro


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Altro fallo di Aquilani ma quanti bonus di falli ha sto qui prima che venga ammonito mah


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;164903 ha scritto:


> Altro fallo di Aquilani ma quanti bonus di falli ha sto qui prima che venga ammonito mah


Se giocava nel milan l avevano gia cacciato dal campo.


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> non capisco come mai Brienza non riesca a imporsi nell'Atalanta, nel Palermo non stava facendo male qui all'atalanta giocano sempre in 10.



E' scarso da morire, ecco perché


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Fine primo tempo 0-0





DannySa ha scritto:


> E' scarso da morire, ecco perché



beh si sicuramente non è un "fenomeno" pero almeno nel Palermo qualcosa di buono faceva, qui all'atalanta tabula rasa proprio.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2013)

Che squadraccia sta atalanta


----------



## iceman. (13 Aprile 2013)

di brienza ricordo solo il gol alla juve nel 2005 e quello contro di noi questa stagione all'andata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

E ma lijava e molto piu forte di Niang ok si


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbe questi vanno avanti solo con rigori

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Che pena sto Atalanta, siamo costretti a vincere domani


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2013)

Non hanno creato nulla, arrivano in area e trac rigore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2013)

Finita.


----------



## Principe (13 Aprile 2013)

Chi è' diceva che la fiorentina nn le vinceva queste 2 partite ?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Ma che rigore ha dato? Era ad un metro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Eccola la... eee ma questo e il proggettto per mandare in Milan in CL ma VERGOGNATEVI va


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2013)

Cioè non hanno fatto mezzo tiro in porta questi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2013)

I Della Valle sono molto pericolosi. Non hanno nulla da invidiare a Moggi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Sti qui vanno in CL grazie ai rigore pieta


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Eccola la... eee ma questo e il proggettto per mandare in Milan in CL ma VERGOGNATEVI va



Della Valle ormai conta più di Silvio.....


----------



## Principe (13 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Della Valle ormai conta più di Silvio.....



No dai nn scherziamo , e' che della valle nn ha i nemicidi Silvio e' un po' diverso


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Finita 0-2 Larrondo va beh lo sapevo no comment va, st atalanta ci ha fatto sudare solo a noi ma vaaa va



Per carità la prossima hanno il torino in casa e la prossima settimana ci agganciano stiqui pazzesco , ho guardato le altre partite hanno tutte squadrette


----------



## Ghantz (13 Aprile 2013)

-3 e speriamo domani di fare bella figura .....


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2013)

-3...

domani bisogna far punti, anche un pareggio


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> No dai nn scherziamo , e' che della valle nn ha i nemicidi Silvio e' un po' diverso



....i nemici di Silvio sono molto amici a Della Valle.....


----------



## Frikez (13 Aprile 2013)

Ma basta piangere, siamo davanti di 6 punti e se non finiamo in Champions è solo per i nostri demeriti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2013)

Non facciamo i piangina ragazzi dai! Dipende solo da noi il terzo posto.


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Aprile 2013)

Non voglio fare il gufo ma vedo difficile un milan in cl, il calendario della fiorentina è molto più agevole del nostro. Speriamo bene e sempre forza milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

non si tratta di piangina ma di realtà, e vero dipende da noi ma abbiamo due partite difficile noi, domani e poi contro la juve, loro contro l'atalanta che l'hanno gia vinta e contro il torino, poi loro hanno in calendario piu semplice boh va beh spero di essere una piangina e che vada in modo come deve andare e basta che devo dire.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2013)

E' meglio che abbiano vinto, perchè altrimenti i nostri domani si sarebbero potuti accontentare di un pareggio. Invece così i nostri entreranno in campo con il sangue agli occhi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Rosso per Denis, Larrondo fallaccio da rosso e solo giallo , dopo il piangina dell'inter ci ha rimesso pure l'atalanta c'è poco da fare, farsi sentire serve eccome.


----------



## Ghantz (13 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non facciamo i piangina ragazzi dai! Dipende solo da noi il terzo posto.



Eh si,siamo già stati bravi a recuperare tutti quei punti persi all'inizio del campionato ...ora anche se una partita persa ci può stare sono comunque punti pesantissimi che vengono a mancare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' meglio che abbiano vinto, perchè altrimenti i nostri domani si sarebbero potuti accontentare di un pareggio. Invece così i nostri entreranno in campo con il sangue agli occhi.



domani per me va anche bene un pari, ci darebbe la garanzia di poter sbagliare ancora una partita

in ogni caso una mancata qualificazione alla cl non sarebbe disastrosa


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;164938 ha scritto:


> non si tratta di piangina ma di realtà, e vero dipende da noi ma abbiamo due partite difficile noi, domani e poi contro la juve, loro contro l'atalanta che l'hanno gia vinta e contro il torino, poi loro hanno in calendario piu semplice boh va beh spero di essere una piangina e che vada in modo come deve andare e basta che devo dire.



Dobbiamo contare solo sulle nostre forze. Se non saremo in grado di battere il Napoli non potremo prendercela che con noi stessi.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2013)

Però ragazzi non potete piangere ogniqualvolta gli avversari vincono.Ma basta co ste lagne,ora chiediamo alla Lega di giocare solo noi,così nessuno si lamenta.Il 3° posto dipende solo da noi,punto.Dopo Juve e Napoli le possiamo vincere tutte.


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> domani per me va anche bene un pari, ci darebbe la garanzia di poter sbagliare ancora una partita
> 
> in ogni caso una mancata qualificazione alla cl non sarebbe disastrosa


si e poi in estate al massimo in difesa compriamo zapata e stop!


----------



## iceman. (13 Aprile 2013)

Ma che dite? Lazio, fiorentina sono squadre che alla lunga lasciano il passo, per dire 6-7 di fila non le vinceranno mai. 
E l'inter che perde 4-3 con l'atalanta non e' squadra che puo' ambire alla champions. 
Per come la vedo io se domani vinciamo il discorso champions e' chiuso all'80%. 

Non dovessimo farcela sara' esclusivamente colpa nostra. 

Intanto vinciamo domani col napoli che non vince a s.siro da 20 e passa anni


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Finita 0-2 Larrondo va beh lo sapevo no comment va, st atalanta ci ha fatto sudare solo a noi ma vaaa va
> 
> 
> 
> Per carità la prossima hanno il torino in casa e la prossima settimana ci agganciano stiqui pazzesco , ho guardato le altre partite hanno tutte squadrette


Il calendario del Milan,dopo la Juve,è più facile di quello della Juve.Non piangiamo per nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2013)

tutti sti rigori alla fiorentina, sento puzza di complotto... contro l'Inter 

mah a parte ciò era chiaro il 2 fisso, l'atalanta aveva già fatto il colpo a san siro, non potevamo chiedere di più


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> tutti sti rigori alla fiorentina, sento puzza di complotto... contro l'Inter
> 
> mah a parte ciò era chiaro il 2 fisso, l'atalanta aveva già fatto il colpo a san siro, non potevamo chiedere di più




Fino al rigore la Fiorentina non aveva concluso nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2013)

L'importante è che facciamo 1 punto nelle prossime 2 partite.Tutto quel che viene in più è guadagnato.Questo per il 3° posto.Per altro dobbiamo farne quantomeno 4.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il calendario del Milan,dopo la Juve,è più facile di quello della Juve.Non piangiamo per nulla.



Juve? io sto parlando del calendario della Fiorentina, a mio avviso e piu facile il loro che il nostro,io non sto piangendo ma dico quello che penso non è colpa mia se non sono ottimista ,

Il Milan ha:

Napoli
juventus
catania
torino
pescara
roma
siena

la fiorentina:

torino
sampdoria
roma
siena
palermo
pescara


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;164956 ha scritto:


> Juve? io sto parlando del calendario della Fiorentina, a mio avviso e piu facile il loro che il nostro,io non sto piangendo ma dico quello che penso non è colpa mia se non sono ottimista ,



Ho detto che,noi dopo la Juve,cioè le ultime 5,le abbiamo più facili della viola.Il terzo posto dipende solo da noi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> si e poi in estate al massimo in difesa compriamo zapata e stop!



sia che entriamo o no in champions penso che il mercato sarebbe comunque lo stesso 

ma non facciamo tabelle ora, vediamo di fare punti domani


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Galliani e De Laurentiis facciano un bell'accordo per un pareggio........


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Che dipende da noi e vero ma non si puo negare che nelle ultime partite siamo stati in calo fisico, secondo me invece loro hanno il calendario piu facile anche se 4/7 delle partite abbiamo tutte e due sia noi che fiorentina

Il Milan ha:

Napoli
juventus
catania
torino
pescara
roma
siena

la fiorentina:

torino
sampdoria
roma
siena
palermo
pescara


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Galliani e De Laurentiis facciano un bell'accordo per un pareggio........



Io voglio vincere.


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sia che entriamo o no in champions penso che il mercato sarebbe comunque lo stesso
> 
> ma non facciamo tabelle ora, vediamo di fare punti domani



non scherziamo, 20 milioni in più ti cambiano il mercato. Se il milan vince domani sarebbe il massimo, speriamo


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;164961 ha scritto:


> Che dipende da noi e vero ma non si puo negare che nelle ultime partite siamo stati in calo fisico, secondo me invece loro hanno il calendario piu facile anche se 4/7 delle partite abbiamo tutte e due sia noi che fiorentina
> 
> Il Milan ha:
> 
> ...



Le ultime 5 nostre sono più facili,tutte contro squadre che non hanno nulla più a vedere col campionato.Solo il Siena potrebbe dar fastidio,ma ce l'hanno anche loro.E poi noi giochiamo domani intanto e poi traiamo le conclusioni.Non piangiamo per nulla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> non scherziamo, 20 milioni in più ti cambiano il mercato. Se il milan vince domani sarebbe il massimo, speriamo



sono sicuro che aspetteremmo come ogni anno il 20 agosto per darsi da fare, poi con i 20 milioni di balotelli...

ma felice di sbagliarmi in caso 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;164961 ha scritto:


> Che dipende da noi e vero ma non si puo negare che nelle ultime partite siamo stati in calo fisico, secondo me invece loro hanno il calendario piu facile anche se 4/7 delle partite abbiamo tutte e due sia noi che fiorentina
> 
> Il Milan ha:
> 
> ...



beh le prossime 2 per noi decideranno il campionato, ma anche col catania sarà dura. Dobbiamo inoltre sperare di arrivare all'ultima giornata con tutti gli obbiettivi già conquistati, perché se il siena dovesse ancora salvarsi allora lì si che sarebbe difficile

la fiorentina a parte la sfida col palermo in lotta per la salvezza non dovrebbe avere particolari problemi


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Non sto piangendo non è che se non sono ottimista di mio devo "piangere" per forza,sono solo opionioni che do, l'unica cosa e che speriamo non posso dire altro, ci credo alla CL speriamo di non calare e di non farcela soffiare tutto qui 





AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> beh le prossime 2 per noi decideranno il campionato, ma anche col catania sarà dura. Dobbiamo inoltre sperare di arrivare all'ultima giornata con tutti gli obbiettivi già conquistati, perché se il siena dovesse ancora slavarsi allora lì si che sarebbe difficile
> 
> la fiorentina a parte la sfida col palermo in lotta per la salvezza non dovrebbe avere particolari problemi


 appunto e quello che dico  e un pensiero non si tratti di "piangere" o meno , anche se non ho mai creduto lo sempre detto alla fiorentina in CL pero viste le ultime due partite(compresa quella di stasera) sinceramente ci sto ripensando, spero che ci andiamo noi altrimenti rosichero perchè per la fiorentina non mi e mai piaciuta idem la lazio per non parlare dell'inter.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2013)

Per perdere il terzo posto, il Milan dovrebbe perderle tutte e la Fiorentina vincerle tutte


----------



## Principe (13 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....i nemici di Silvio sono molto amici a Della Valle.....



Eh si su questo ti quoto alla grande


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per perdere il terzo posto, il Milan dovrebbe perderle tutte e la Fiorentina vincerle tutte



sei a +3. tecnicamente basta che perdere le prossime 2 e siamo quarti.

La fiorentina va avanti con aiutini. un rigore qui, un rigorino là, una squalifica evitata oggi, l'altra domani, e si va in Europa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per perdere il terzo posto, il Milan dovrebbe perderle tutte e la Fiorentina vincerle tutte



Ma magari, invece basta perdere le prossime due e loro vincere contro il toro e siamo dietro, certo che pero che se mai dovesse succedere giusto che non andiamo in europa


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi la Fiorentina non può vincere 7 partite consecutive.Per lei,dato che in trasferta non è un cima,sarà dura fare risultato a Siena e Marassi con la Samp.Quindi non scherziamo,siamo nettamente favoriti.Poi se dovessimo malauguratamente far pirlate,sarà esclusivamente colpa nostra,solo che è inutile lamentarsi prima,come facciamo ogniqualvolta vincono gli avversari.In tal caso addirittura noi dobbiamo ancora giocare.


----------



## Graxx (14 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me dipende molto da come sarà la classifica domenica prossima dopo la juve...la fiorentina è un ottima squadra ma non è continua...vedi sconfitta contro il cagliari,inaspettatissima....poi se farà meglio di noi pazienza...sarà europa league...non dimentichiamoci da dove siamo partiti e come i ns obiettivi solo a dicembre erano altri...si parlava se nn ricordo male di "al massimo e.league"...quindi coerenza e nn facciamo drammi....


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Secondo me dipende molto da come sarà la classifica domenica prossima dopo la juve...la fiorentina è un ottima squadra ma non è continua...vedi sconfitta contro il cagliari,inaspettatissima....poi se farà meglio di noi pazienza...sarà europa league...non dimentichiamoci da dove siamo partiti e come i ns obiettivi solo a dicembre erano altri...si parlava se nn ricordo male di "al massimo e.league"...quindi coerenza e nn facciamo drammi....



Quotone.Prima i dubbi vertevano sul fatto che forse non riuscivamo a salvarci.Poi sull'accesso all' E.L.,ora sulla champions.L'autogufagine si sposta a seconda degli obiettivi e comunque se anche il gufo per eccellenza [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION],dice di star calmi e non far drammi ce sarà un motivo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Aprile 2013)

Va beh no comment qui se uno dice quello che pensa o fa la lagna o si piange pazzesco  se non vi va bene quello che dico non leggete quello che scrivo, ognuno e libero di dire quello che pensa NON si tratta di lagne o piangere pazzesco non si puo manco piu dire una opinione che si piange o si fa le lagne no comment .

Se voi siete ottimisti io sono contenta, io ho solo paura tutto qui preferisco partire da "sotto terra" e poi fare un passo per volta, e assurdo avere tutta questa paura quando il destino e tutto nelle nostre mani e vero ma che devo fare se la paura mi sovvrasta.


----------

